# Looking to rescue a golden



## Delco7 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello, 

We lost our rescue Goldens, Jake and Samantha (Sam) in 2016. They were 13 years old and had been together most of their lives. I adopted Jake first at 7 months and wanted him to have a buddy so I adopted Sam 2 months later when she was also 7 months. They were my first kids and I was devastated when Jake passed in October 2016 at the age of 13. He had had some weakness the week before and took him to the vet the week before - his coat looked great and he seemed to be normal. The vet thinks it might have been a stroke. Sam stopped eating and passed a month later. It was a horrible time for our family. Since then we have had our second child who is now 4 and we are ready to welcome a new furry kiddo into our lives. The problem is that I don’t want to buy a golden from a breeder, at least not a puppy. I have been scouring everywhere to see if I can find a 1-3 yo golden to adopt but I have been utterly unsuccessful. We have a large home with a great yard and live in an area where there are a lot of hiking trails. Please let me know if you could share any leads or if you know where I may be able to find a rescue. Thank you in advance for any help/guidance/insight.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, very sorry for your loss of Jake and Samantha. 

Here's a link for the GR Rescue Groups in the US listed by State-

Rescue Clubs by State - Absolutely Golden 

I would look on Petfinder.com, available Goldens in Shelters and Rescue Groups are listed, contact info is provided. 

Adopt a Pet is another site, you can set up email notifications when a Golden is listed. 
Adopt a Pet lists dogs in shelters, rescue groups and also private parties looking to rehome a Golden. 

If you're on Facebook, there are Golden Groups by State, some for rehoming Goldens also. 

Good luck with your search.


----------

